# Where can I get a 6" toolrest with a 1" post?



## lumberjoe (Mar 30, 2012)

I got a new lathe by accident tonight. However it only came with a 12" toolrest. I need a 6". The lathe has a 1" post and I am having a tough time finding a small toolrest. I know PSI sells adapters, but I'd rather not go that route if I don't have to.


----------



## woodworker59 (May 16, 2012)

Don't know if it will help, but I have gotten some parts for my lathe through Woodcraft.. they have a fair selection of parts. Is it a 1" diam post or is it one of the many morse tapers that are out there.. also may want to take a look at Ebay, there are lots of lathe parts and accessories on there.. Papa


----------



## lumberjoe (Mar 30, 2012)

I stopped there earlier. Everything under 9" had a 5/8 post. They have some weird looking thing on their website that I can't figure out what it is.


----------



## DonBroussard (Mar 27, 2012)

Can't help you with an answer to your real question, but I'm curious how you got a lathe by accident? Did someone put a lathe in your cart at Woodcraft or Rockler while you weren't looking? Just kidding.


----------



## RogerInColorado (Jan 18, 2013)

If you can find one of any length with a 1" post, get it and just cut off what you don't need with a hacksaw.


----------



## ihmserv (Jan 29, 2008)

go to robust tools they have the best toolrests around, replaced both of the rests that came with my mini.
and have had the ones on my Powermatic for 3 years now.

http://www.turnrobust.com/Robust_Tool_Rests.html

IAN


----------



## Bill7255 (Feb 23, 2012)

I see them all the time show up on ebay. I believe most Delta's use the 1 inch and the powermatic's use the 1 1/8.


----------



## jap (Oct 10, 2012)

You can cut 3" off both ends of you 12" toolrest, and you'll end up with a 6" toolrest!


----------



## Garwood (Jan 28, 2013)

Check out Craft Supply in Utah. I have a 4 & 6 inch w/1" posts I purchased from them. They are a good outfit.


----------



## lumberjoe (Mar 30, 2012)

Thanks guys. I'll check out the robust. I'd rather not chop down my tool rest, but that isn't a bad idea either.

I had the small Harbor Freight lathe (the 10×18 one). My belt was getting really frayed so I called up the service department to get another. I bought the extended warranty, so the guy told me to simply get another lathe! I brought it into the store to exchange it half expecting a hassle, but I had a claim number. There was no hassle at all. The manager said they don't have any in stock and won't be getting any for 2 weeks. Rather than have me wait, she took that one back and gave me the 12" x 36" 3/4hp lathe instead. I got a lathe upgrade because a $5 wear item was going bad on my current one.

After setting it up and turning with it, I'm not sure I'd buy a mini lathe again. The extra 100lbs is really noticeable in dampening vibration. I made a plywood shelf for the steel stand and am going to throw a few hundred pounds of sand bags on that too. 
I had to re-purpose my old lathe table (going to use it for the grinder and spindle sander) so I need another chisel storage solution now as well.


----------



## Sodabowski (Aug 23, 2010)

Love that kind of accidents! I'd tell you to cut the extra length of the tool rest but that's quite brutal


----------



## RetiredCoastie (Sep 7, 2009)

Why not buy cold rolled steel round stock that are the diameters and length you need from a metal supplier and have someone weld it up for you. In some cases it's cheaper than buying a pre-made tool rest from a retailer.


----------



## Kreegan (Jul 10, 2012)

I recently got the 9" comfort tool rest made by Robust at Woodcraft. I can't say I'm all that happy with it. The hardened rod part is nice, but the shape of the rest itself is awkward and difficult to use for me. I much prefer the style of rest with the groove that your finger nestles into. With the Robust, there is only a bottom piece for your finger to rest against. At the very least, I'd suggest trying it out first.


----------



## lumberjoe (Mar 30, 2012)

Rick, thanks for the super helpful advice. Being an executive director in a very large cutting edge IT company, search engines are definitely new to me  I did search but the only thing I could readily find are the robust rests you linked to, and I don't like the design of those.

Thomas, if I cut it I'll take it down the street and do it on my buddies evolution.


----------



## TheDane (May 15, 2008)

Robust tool rests are a little spendy, but they are worth every nickel you pay for them. Their 'Comfort Rest' comes with a 1" post.


----------



## lumberjoe (Mar 30, 2012)

Rich, I agree and that is what I was alluding to in my last post (I didn't see yours before posting it). The same goes with the round stock. I like the traditional style tool rest with the grooves as well as I do mostly spindle work. I can't really find any of that style new anywhere (save for 5/8 post). Apparently they must have fallen out of favor


----------



## Airspeed (Mar 11, 2013)

One of the best investments I've made is a MIG welder and a horizontal bandsaw, if you had one and some scrap steel you could easily make one! I have saved litterally thousands of dollars since I bought my MIG, I make and repair lots of tools along with repairs around the house and in my vehicles. My MIG only cost $350 but has easily paid for itself the first six months I owned it.


----------



## ldl (Dec 4, 2011)

What I did was buy some 1" cold roll and made my own. I am going to make a curved one to go up inside bowls soon. By the way the Powermatic 3520B has a 1" tool rest hole

http://lumberjocks.com/topics/44696


----------



## sprucegum (Dec 6, 2012)

I have made all of mine from round stock of the correct size for the post with flat stock welded on top with gussets for strength then a second piece of flat stock welded to the first to give it a little rake. If you don't weld I bet you know someone who does. I have rests all the way from 6" to my double post 2 footer.


----------



## Kreegan (Jul 10, 2012)

You might try the Robert Sorby modular tool rest system:

http://www.leevalley.com/US/Wood/page.aspx?p=46452&cat=1,330,49238&ap=1

It has a 6" straight bar option. I have this system with the curved rests and the box rest and quite like it. Very sturdy and well made. Best thing is, if you get a different lathe, all you have to do is getting a different post and keep using the top pieces.


----------



## lumberjoe (Mar 30, 2012)

That looks cool. I like to box scraper platform. I use a lot of the easywood tools and those work like scrapers anyway. I think I'll give that a shot


----------



## TheDane (May 15, 2008)

Another source might be Best Wood Tools ( http://bestwoodtools.stores.yahoo.net/exturprod.html ).

I have a set of their modular rests on my Delta midi, and like them.


----------



## SCOTSMAN (Aug 1, 2008)

Any small engineering department in a school or college would make you one easy enough with a few well chosen tools and a welder I make my own if you were nearer I would make , you one KIndest regards Alistair


----------



## Grandpa (Jan 28, 2011)

http://www.woodturnerscatalog.com/p/5/-/25/111/-/5511/Robust-6%2522-Comfort-Tool-Rest

http://www.ebay.com/itm/old-Delta-Rockwell-homecraft-wood-lathe-parts-DDL4-tool-rest-4-w-1-post-/400446229422?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item5d3c748bae


----------

